# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  الجامعات التي تقدم الدراسة في العلوم الإسلامية عبر الإنترنت

## الشافعي الأثري

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله ومن والاه وبعد:
وقع لي أن أكثر من مرة أن بحثت أو سألني أحد من الإخوة عن مواقع لجامعات أو كليات توفر الدراسة في العلوم الشرعية أو اللغوية عبر الشبكة – الإنترنت – فبدأت أبحث عن مثل هذه الجامعات فوقفت على بعضها، فأحببت أن أفيد إخواني بما وقفت عليه، وكلما وقفت على جديد سأقوم بإضافته إن شاء الله تعالى.
http://auonline.org/
وهذا الموقع باللغة الإنجليزية وهو موقع الجامعة الأمريكية عبر الإنترنت، ومع أن الموقع باللغة الإنجليزية فهو يقدم برنامج لدراسة الليسانس في الشريعة الإسلامية عبر الشبكة، ومن الجيد أن الجامعة توفر إمكانية دراسة مواد الليسانس في الشريعة باللغة العربية للراغبين في ذلك، وذلك بنظام الساعات المعتمدة.
كما يقدم الموقع أيضًأ إمكانية الحصول على شهادة الماجستير في الشريعة الإسلامية ، والماجستير في توثيق المخطوطات.
وشهادة الماجستير في توثيق المخطوطات تعد من أهم مميزات هذه الجامعة، فحتى الآن لا توجد دراسات عليا تعطي شهادات متخصصة في علم المخطوطات وما يتعلق به سوى هذه الجامعة، وجامعة الدول العربية، إضافة إلى أن سعرها معقول جدًا فتكاليف مرحلة الماجستير تتكلف 1000 دولار تقريبًا للطلاب من منطقة الشرق الأوسط والمنطقة العربية.
وهذا رابط باللغة العربية فيه توضيح للمواد المدروسة والشروط المطلوبة، وما يتعلق بذلك:
http://auonline.org/files/aasa.pdf
وهذا عرض لما يخص المواد المدروسة في مرحلة الماجستير في المخطوطات (من المجالات التي أهتم بها جدًا):
أولا: للحصول على الماجستير لا بد من دراسة مواد البرنامج والتي توازي 60 ساعة معتمدة، واجتياز الاختبارات فيها، ثم تقديم بحث بعد موافقة المشرف عليه، ثم يتم تقييمه من قبل لجنة الفحص ، ومن ثم منح الباحث للدرجة.
والمواد التي يجب اجتياز الاختبار فيها هي:
1-	منهج تحقيق المخطوطات (10 ساعات).
2-	نقد النصوص والنصوص المنشورة (6 ساعات).
3-	تاريخ الخط العربي وأنواعه (4  ساعات).
4-	دراسات في المخطوط العربي (5 ساعات).
5-	صيانة وترميم المخطوطات (5 ساعات).
6-	أصول ضبط النص وتحشيته (6 ساعات).
7-	أصول فهرسة المخطوطات (3 ساعات).
8-	النحو (10 ساعات).
9-	الصرف (5 ساعات).
10-	اللغة الإنجليزية (10 ساعات).
وبالنسبة لشروط القبول فيشترط أن يكون الطالب حاصلا على شهادة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس، ولا يشترط تقدير معين.
كما يمكن تقسيط المصروفات على عدة دفعات كما هو موضح بالموقع:
وللمزيد من المعلومات أو الالتحاق بالجامعة، يمكن الإرسال على البريد الإلكتروني التالي:
aasa@auonline.org
والله الموفق، والحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.

يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم ، وزادك الله حرصا على النصح لإخوانك المسلمين وإفادتهم بما تعلمه

----------


## أبو قتادة

جزاك الله خيرا
أشرت إلى أن يكون الطالب حاصلا على شهادة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس

هل يمكن لحامل شهادة الهندسة أن يتقدم لها مثلا ؟؟؟

وماذا بشأن هذه الدرجة هل هي معترف بها في الدول العربية

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن التميمي

مشاركة:
  هناك جامعة المعرفة العالمية   


http://kiu.org/

تقدم الدراسة عن بعد , وهذا مجلس أمناء الجامعة :
  مجلس أمناء الجامعة  
يتشكل مجلس أمناء جامعة المعرفة العالمية من خيرة العلماء من مختلف أنحاء العالم، المؤتمنين على رعاية الجامعة وضمان تحقيق أهدافها ودعمها والحفاظ على جودة العملية التعليمية. ويتشكل المجلس من كل من:  
رئيس مجلس الأمناء  سماحة الشيخ / عبد العزيز بن عبد الله آل الشيخ ، مفتي عام المملكة العربية السعودية ورئيس هيئة كبار العلماء.

  أعضاء المجلس : 

-  معالي الشيخ  /   ناصر الشثري   ،  نائب رئيس مجلس أمناء الجامعة.
- سماحة الدكتور /   نصر فريد واصل  ، مفتي جمهورية مصر العربية الأسبق.
- معالي الدكتور /   أحمد محمد علي  ، مدير البنك الإسلامي للتنمية.
- معالي الشيخ /   محمد بن حسن آل الشيخ   ، عضو هيئة كبار العلماء، المملكة العربية السعودية.
- معالي الأستاذ الدكتور /   سيد عربي ايديد  ، رئيس الجامعة الإسلامية الماليزية.
-  معالي الشيخ الدكتور /  سعد بن ناصر الشثري   ،  عضو هيئة كبار العلماء , و عضو اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية و الإفتاء .    

  مدير الجامعة :  
الشيخ الدكتور / عبد الرحمن بن عبد العزيز السديس     
إمام وخطيب الحرم المكي – المملكة العربية السعودية

----------


## إمام الأندلس

هل يمكن لصاحب الباكالوريوس أن يتقدم مباشرة للماجستير؟

----------


## فوزى محمد أمين ملطان

> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله ومن والاه وبعد:
> وقع لي أن أكثر من مرة أن بحثت أو سألني أحد من الإخوة عن مواقع لجامعات أو كليات توفر الدراسة في العلوم الشرعية أو اللغوية عبر الشبكة – الإنترنت – فبدأت أبحث عن مثل هذه الجامعات فوقفت على بعضها، فأحببت أن أفيد إخواني بما وقفت عليه، وكلما وقفت على جديد سأقوم بإضافته إن شاء الله تعالى.
> http://auonline.org/
> وهذا الموقع باللغة الإنجليزية وهو موقع الجامعة الأمريكية عبر الإنترنت، ومع أن الموقع باللغة الإنجليزية فهو يقدم برنامج لدراسة الليسانس في الشريعة الإسلامية عبر الشبكة، ومن الجيد أن الجامعة توفر إمكانية دراسة مواد الليسانس في الشريعة باللغة العربية للراغبين في ذلك، وذلك بنظام الساعات المعتمدة.
> كما يقدم الموقع أيضًأ إمكانية الحصول على شهادة الماجستير في الشريعة الإسلامية ، والماجستير في توثيق المخطوطات.
> وشهادة الماجستير في توثيق المخطوطات تعد من أهم مميزات هذه الجامعة، فحتى الآن لا توجد دراسات عليا تعطي شهادات متخصصة في علم المخطوطات وما يتعلق به سوى هذه الجامعة، وجامعة الدول العربية، إضافة إلى أن سعرها معقول جدًا فتكاليف مرحلة الماجستير تتكلف 1000 دولار تقريبًا للطلاب من منطقة الشرق الأوسط والمنطقة العربية.
> وهذا رابط باللغة العربية فيه توضيح للمواد المدروسة والشروط المطلوبة، وما يتعلق بذلك:
> http://auonline.org/files/aasa.pdf
> وهذا عرض لما يخص المواد المدروسة في مرحلة الماجستير في المخطوطات (من المجالات التي أهتم بها جدًا):
> ...


الاخ الفاضل / الرابط لا يعمل ، ما اسم هذه الجامعة ؟

----------

